# Links and Suggested Links for Green Room



## webbie

You can reply to this thread with suggested links and I'll either leave the replies or edit them into this list:

*Suppliers:*

Greasecar - Kit for Converting Diesel Cars to used veggie oil
Location: Western Mass.

Well priced Solar DHW System (thanks to Rhomemas for link)
Location: Vermont

Great Wind Machines for residential use

*Publications:*

Green Living Journal - Local/Regional Green Publication - available free in distribution area and for a low price by subscription - many articles also online.
Location: Western New England

*Web Sites*

Consumer guide to Heating Systems: Furnaces and Boilers


----------



## keyman512us

Potential "Discussion Thread" here on the forum:

"How Green is your Locale":
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/6950/

Conserve Propane? Fight insects? The ABC's about bats:
http://www.wildaboutgardening.org/en/features/section1/bathouse/bathouse.htm

"How to build a (small/simple) Bathouse":

http://lancaster.unl.edu/enviro/pest/factsheets/265-95.htm

("Reserved for future links")


----------



## colebrookman

www.energyfederation.org


----------



## Circus

This link is a powerful tool to determine feasibility and effects of different setups on Photovoltaic systems at any location.
http://www.nrel.gov/rredc/pvwatts/grid.html

The National Renewable Energy Laboratory (NREL) is the U.S. Department of Energy's (DOE) and the Office of Energy Efficiency and Renewable Energy (EERE) primary national laboratory for renewable energy and energy efficiency research and development.


----------



## webbie

This is a great way to see if your state or area is saving energy!
http://energy.gov/maps/2009-energy-consumption-person


----------



## bogieb

webbie said:


> You can reply to this thread with suggested links and I'll either leave the replies or edit them into this list:
> 
> *Suppliers:*
> 
> Greasecar - Kit for Converting Diesel Cars to used veggie oil
> Location: Western Mass.
> 
> Well priced Solar DHW System (thanks to Rhomemas for link)
> Location: Vermont
> 
> Great Wind Machines for residential use
> 
> *Publications:*
> 
> Green Living Journal - Local/Regional Green Publication - available free in distribution area and for a low price by subscription - many articles also online.
> Location: Western New England
> 
> *Web Sites*
> 
> Consumer guide to Heating Systems: Furnaces and Boilers



I click on the Green Living Journal link and it looks like it is based out of the west coast (Portland, Oregon), not western New England. Might want to update that if possible.


----------

